# Turbo kit for my sr..am i missing anything?



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

I want to turbo the ole' classic and want to piece together my own kit and do my own work to save some mula.
Since I bought the car I've kept it almost completely stock (besides home made CAI) just so I wouldnt waste money on parts I would have to get rid of anyway when I turbo'd. 
I dont want a monster, I just want something thats fun to drive and able to compete in the occasional autocross, not to mention reliable.
So heres my plan, let me know if you have suggestions/ideas or just to fill in whatever I missed.

t25 or t28 ('bout 10psi?)
manifold (but which one?)
2.5' dp
3' catb
FMIC (ideas?)
2' - 2.5' IC plumbing -- maybe just buy a FMIC kit?
JWT ECU
370cc injectors
electronics (gauges, boost controller, turbo timer)
ACT street/strip clutch
stock MAF
rest of fuel system stock

and positive feedback would be appreciated

-Derrick :hal:

EDIT:
oops, forgot the oil/(water?) feed/return lines and random couplers, ties


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Might I add you should invest in a NISMO fuel pressure regulator and a Walbro 255 intank fuel pump just in case. You should be able to run up to 12 psi with that setup on a 3 bar JWT ECU program. Good luck!


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

try hass's new 3inch down pipe. and for a intercooler check out www.johnnyracer.com. or you could use one from a starion...good luck, u also might want to upgrade your clutch. and while your at it your flywheel....


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> Might I add you should invest in a NISMO fuel pressure regulator and a Walbro 255 intank fuel pump just in case. You should be able to run up to 12 psi with that setup on a 3 bar JWT ECU program. Good luck!


alright, but, i heard that you could run on stock fuel delivery('cept for the injectors) at low psi with smaller turbo with no problem?

thanks for the input

Derrick


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

STRATTON said:


> try hass's new 3inch down pipe. and for a intercooler check out www.johnnyracer.com. or you could use one from a starion...good luck, u also might want to upgrade your clutch. and while your at it your flywheel....


I forgot about the johnny racer path, i heard its a good fit for our cars and easy on the wallet.. also, do you think a 3" down pipe might be a little too much for such low boosting? I like my torque :thumbup: ... anyway about the flywheel, i'll probably be going with a fidanza after I get used to shifting under boost :loser: 

Any have ideas 'bout the turbo manifold?

thanks guys
-Derrick


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

trust me you wont stay at low boost for long. you would prolly want to run 3"inch exhuast so a 3 dp would be great. and as far as mannys go theres a few sites sell mannys cant think of them off hand but a few minutes of searching and ull find em, or you could grab one of a bb det. you see them for sale quit often on sr20deforum.com


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Ride116 said:


> alright, but, i heard that you could run on stock fuel delivery('cept for the injectors) at low psi with smaller turbo with no problem?
> 
> thanks for the input
> 
> Derrick


Yes, you are right probably at stock boost(7 psi about), but seriously, a Nismo FPR and a Walbro will not break the bank and it will make your setup very reliable in the end.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

If it were me I would run emanage instead of the JWT ecu. I think you are going to max out the 370cc injectors at around 12psi but, I would worry about the maf more. With the emanage you can raise the duty cycle of the injectors and make changes to the setup without sending the ecu back to JWT. See if you can find a bored maf or z32 I think it will pay off in the end. Also, GET the fuel pump and adjustable FPR. Really think about it, it's nice to be turbo but, breaking and blowing up is not worth it to save a couple of bucks...


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

erick212 said:


> If it were me I would run emanage instead of the JWT ecu. I think you are going to max out the 370cc injectors at around 12psi but, I would worry about the maf more. With the emanage you can raise the duty cycle of the injectors and make changes to the setup without sending the ecu back to JWT. See if you can find a bored maf or z32 I think it will pay off in the end. Also, GET the fuel pump and adjustable FPR. Really think about it, it's nice to be turbo but, breaking and blowing up is not worth it to save a couple of bucks...



well it looks like i'll be getting a fuel pump and maybe the FPR. do you think I should get bigger injectors than 370cc? Could a t25 even max those out? Also, what is the advantage of getting a bored MAF? I was thinking about the Cobra maf 'cuz they are cheaper and have heard they arent much different from the z32. This true?

Thanks for all of the ideas

Derrick

PS: fuel pressure guage? yay? nay?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

and if you think the stock clutch is going to hold up your nuts........
Look into JWT or ACT


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

A bored maf allows more air flow than stock but, not even close to the Cobra or Z32. I like the Z32 maf for a few reasons 1. it works great with emanage(Cobra does not) 2. you can make over 350whp without haveing to do any work to it. I don't think you are looking to make over 350whp but, I like to plan for the future. Yes, you can max out 370cc's with a T25.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

Bryan200sx said:


> and if you think the stock clutch is going to hold up your nuts........
> Look into JWT or ACT


look at my original list under the electronics, but yes, i am nuts, and thanks for your addition to this discussion


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

erick212 said:


> A bored maf allows more air flow than stock but, not even close to the Cobra or Z32. I like the Z32 maf for a few reasons 1. it works great with emanage(Cobra does not) 2. you can make over 350whp without haveing to do any work to it. I don't think you are looking to make over 350whp but, I like to plan for the future. Yes, you can max out 370cc's with a T25.


alright, thanks, i'll check out the bigger MAF's. I've never heard of emange though, I'd like to stick to mainstream when it comes to ECU although i do like the competition it creats for JWT (maybe they'll drive the prices down a bit?). And what do you suggest as far as injector size, I mean it is okay to over-build isnt it?

Derrick


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Emanage has been out for years.... its a piggy back to the stock ECU an alternative to JWT but by no means just a plug and play, your going to have to get that thing on at least a Wideband O2 sensor to tune on the fly. I personally like the fact that i can mess with my tuning but its not for every one. And after all the accesories need to make the emanage work perfect you would have already spent the money for a JWT ecu and then some....

Sorry must have over looked the ACT clutch set up.

you might want to concider changing gear oil as well to something like redline ECT.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

Motor mount inserts will help alot as well.


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

Bryan200sx said:


> Emanage has been out for years.... its a piggy back to the stock ECU an alternative to JWT but by no means just a plug and play, your going to have to get that thing on at least a Wideband O2 sensor to tune on the fly. I personally like the fact that i can mess with my tuning but its not for every one. And after all the accesories need to make the emanage work perfect you would have already spent the money for a JWT ecu and then some....
> 
> Sorry must have over looked the ACT clutch set up.
> 
> you might want to concider changing gear oil as well to something like redline ECT.


You are right it is NOT plug and play but, you can have it tuned for any setup you are running. If you deciede to change your setup you don't have to send it back to JWT and spend the time and money to get it reprogramed. Simply just go to your local dyno and tune it. Now as for the cost you can get everything you need for under what a JWT costs with ease. It is not for everyone but, I just wanted you to know there are other options out there. There is also another cheap system called the Megasquirt, I have no experince with it but, it seems people around here use it. There are plenty more management systems out there but unless you have the money stick with Emanage or JWT. I do love the plug and play of JWT but me I have to screw with everything that's a big reason I love emanage.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

erick212 said:


> You are right it is NOT plug and play but, you can have it tuned for any setup you are running. If you deciede to change your setup you don't have to send it back to JWT and spend the time and money to get it reprogramed. Simply just go to your local dyno and tune it. Now as for the cost you can get everything you need for under what a JWT costs with ease. It is not for everyone but, I just wanted you to know there are other options out there. There is also another cheap system called the Megasquirt, I have no experince with it but, it seems people around here use it. There are plenty more management systems out there but unless you have the money stick with Emanage or JWT. I do love the plug and play of JWT but me I have to screw with everything that's a big reason I love emanage.



This the reason I'll probably be sticking with the JWT. I'm not good enough with cars nor interested enough (for now) to do my own tuning. It sounds like great option for a future project and there's plenty of time for that since I am afterall only 16. As far as the megasquirt, I thought that was some type of cooling system? I'm most likely wrong, but anyone with experience with the MS please chime in.

Derrick


----------



## erick212 (Nov 12, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33553&item=7956182824&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Check it out, it is a system on ebay with a pretty good discription.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Ride116 said:


> well it looks like i'll be getting a fuel pump and maybe the FPR. do you think I should get bigger injectors than 370cc? Could a t25 even max those out? Also, what is the advantage of getting a bored MAF? I was thinking about the Cobra maf 'cuz they are cheaper and have heard they arent much different from the z32. This true?
> 
> Thanks for all of the ideas
> 
> ...


370cc's is perfect for a T25, U12/U13. There isn't really any reason to go higher unless you plan to upgrade to a bigger turbo eventually, IMO. I would however think about getting a Z32 MAF because the stock MAF, I was told maxes out at 250 whp. I hit 248 on the dyno at 11 psi and I didn't see anything wrong with my stock MAF, however it's better to be safe than sorry. With the FPR and Walbro, you should definitely look into a Summit(or equivalent) liquid filled gauge to throw in the engine bay to set the correct FP idle with and without vacuum. You could get an in-cabin gauge to monitor if you like, but they are expensive.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm learning a lot here, and after looking around for a while I've learned that used parts are my friend. sr20deforum.com has a great forced induction classified sections (thanks for whoever sent that link), i'll be keeping new parts to a minimum. I also realized it is a biatch finding gauge clusters or even triple a-pillar gauge pods for our cars. so if anyone has info on where to buy those, let me know. If you could have any 3 gauges what would they be? Obviously 1. boost pressure, 2. fuel pressure, and 3. not sure, air/fuel ratio or egt or oil pressure/temp? Ideas?

Thanks

Derrick


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

your welcome for the link. heres a place to get pods... http://www.gaugepods.com/ buying used parts is ok just make sure u are getting quality items.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Ride116 said:


> I'm learning a lot here, and after looking around for a while I've learned that used parts are my friend. sr20deforum.com has a great forced induction classified sections (thanks for whoever sent that link), i'll be keeping new parts to a minimum. I also realized it is a biatch finding gauge clusters or even triple a-pillar gauge pods for our cars. so if anyone has info on where to buy those, let me know. If you could have any 3 gauges what would they be? Obviously 1. boost pressure, 2. fuel pressure, and 3. not sure, air/fuel ratio or egt or oil pressure/temp? Ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Derrick


I say you should have a boost gauge on your steering wheel column, then have oil pressure, water temp and a third gauge. A/F gauge would be pointless unless you have a wideband O2 sensor, so I think it should be EGT or oil temp. If you're running a JWT ECU, I'm not sure EGT will really get you far because it's more use for tuning. There's a lot of different ideas that everyone has for gauges. There's quite a few threads over at sr20forum.com.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

STRATTON said:


> your welcome for the link. heres a place to get pods... http://www.gaugepods.com/ buying used parts is ok just make sure u are getting quality items.


SAWEET :thumbup:


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Ride, where in Eastern PA are you located?


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

rkeith said:


> Ride, where in Eastern PA are you located?


Near Allentown, in Nazareth.


----------



## Ride116 (Oct 21, 2004)

I was thinking about getting the GTi-R manifold off of JGY. What would be some good turbo options that fit this. Would this be good for my car?

Thanks
Derrick


----------

